# Casting Viking Knitting



## SSGMEADER (Nov 17, 2013)

my mom does Viking knitting and we were recently having a discussion about my intent to cast various materials in Pens...She suggested I try casting some of her viking knitting. I would think that the effect might be similar to the look of Carbon fiber blanks only different colors.. Has anyone tried casting wire like this? The wire is about .25mm think and I think it may work Im just trying to wrap my head around the logistics.
. It is hollow on the inside so I know a tube will fit my only real concern is will the blank be thick enough with out cutting into the wire.


----------

